# Fargo's new resource?



## muskat

If any of you are dying to shoot at some hun's come fall, give me a holler. Walked out my door today and out to my car and a covey of about 8 hun's flushed from the bush near my building. Street address is available upon request.


----------



## Decoyer

In hard winters we usually have covey come into town and sit under our pine trees. My dad used to hunt them in the late 70s in what is now Rose Creek.


----------



## Eric Hustad

We moved into our house 2 1/2 years ago and I noticed partridge in our garden so the next day I put some seed out for them and my group of 9 has grown into 13. They come every morning at sunrise and usually wing in a half hour before sunset. They have almost become our pets. After every snowstorm I shovel the garden and put out some more seed. My wife, son, and I have spent a lot of winter mornings and evenings watching them. I think it's great there is getting to be more of them around town. However, depite several offers I decided not to lease my backyard, but I am hoping they will move the upland game opener to Aug. to help me out in case I do decide to set up hunting trips for my backyard. wink, wink.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

That's why I keep my sarcasm to a minimum, I got Eric to do it for me. oke: :rock:


----------



## Eric Hustad

Just for that Chris I'm bumping your spot for the backyard next fall. I just sold your trip to some guys from Florida!! Chris shoots coots!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

:withstupid: :lost:


----------



## Eric Hustad

hey chris :withstupid:

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-13 13:44 ]

[ This Message was edited by: Eric Hustad on 2002-03-13 13:45 ]


----------



## Fetch

Maybe my son is flushing your partridge ??? :roll:


----------

